# Other jobs/hobbies besides cooking



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been doing some laser engraving and with the current gun craze a lot of my business has come from the sector. Pheasant on a Mossberg 500 stock





  








2013-03-04_17-32-38_618_zps09000227.jpg




__
maryb


__
Mar 22, 2013








Guy wanted a pac man gun, I only did the engraving, none of the color work. Sent it back to him all masked off and ready for paint





  








Pacmanright_zps79f5e656.jpg




__
maryb


__
Mar 22, 2013












  








pacmanleft_zps6169a44a.jpg




__
maryb


__
Mar 22, 2013








My own personal pistol, second amendment gun





  








2013-03-20_19-40-08_182_zps4e1bac7b.jpg




__
maryb


__
Mar 22, 2013












  








2013-03-20_19-40-48_820_zps775b61f7.jpg




__
maryb


__
Mar 22, 2013








More can be seen here http://s226.photobucket.com/user/maryalanab/library/Gun engraving?page=1 this started out as a hobby with my engraving my own gun, friend saw it, then my gun dealer saw it and wanted stuff done so I did a trial and put it out on the internet and it has turned into a nice side business.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No "side business" to speak of, but I do a lot of woodworking. After 10-12 hr days multi tasking,it's kinda nice to focus on only one thing.  The hobby does come in handy though, I did all of the millwork and cabinets in my store, and I make "merchandisers" or stand -up units to display my products in a two supermarket chains.


----------

